# 19:9 Format richtig skalieren?



## Outerheaven (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem beim skaliern einer 16:9 Sequenz.

Und zwar besitzt die Filmsequenz 736 x 576 (AR 16:9) Format. Da ich aber nicht die komplette Sequenz benötige, sondern nur ca. 3 min. möchte ich den Streifen gerne mit Premiere Pro schneiden, dabei verzerrt das Programm aber das Bild.

Es ist egal was ich einstelle, auch in den benutzerdefinierten Einstellungen mit genau den oben angegebenen Werten "staucht" Premire mir das Bild an den Seiten, so das alles in die Länge gezogen wird. Selbst wenn ich ein Seiten Verhältinis von 1000 (horizontal) und 600 (vertikal) eingebe staucht Premiere mir das Bild. Kann doch nicht sein?

Ich habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, aber ich bekomme kein richtig skaliertes Bild zustande.

Weiß einer wie ich das Problem lösen kann?


----------



## chmee (5. Dezember 2005)

rechte Maus-Taste auf die Datei im Bin und dort die Pixelratio ändern ? 

Die Grundlage sollte die widePAL 720*576 16:9 Einstellung sein.

mfg chmee


----------

